# Old fixed hub



## Dobie (Sep 2, 2011)

HI FOLKS: http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/OLD FIXIE HUB/. The photos are of a hub which I located in a bunch of bike parts I recently purchased..the other stuff was 40s to 60s vintage. There are no markings that I can see on the exterior and I didn't see anything when I had it apart; all the gearing inside the hub is complete. Can anybody ID it for me? I think it would make a great hub for my 1898 Orient. Cheers, Wayne


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 3, 2011)

Wayne, can you post some pics of the Orient ? Thanks.


Jim


----------



## Dobie (Sep 3, 2011)

CONFIRMED 1898 BY BOB HOWATT.    http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/ORIENT LADIES - 1898/    HAVE HAD MYLAR GRAPHICS (SEE PIX) DONE FOR CARTOUCHE IN HEADBADGE. THE PEDALS HAVE BEEN REBUILT. WHEELSETS AND FENDERS ARE WRONG AS IS THE CRANK RING.  I AM LOOKING FOR THE CORRECT CHAIN RING, WHEELSETS, ETC IN ORDER TO COMPLETE THIS OLD GIRL.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 4, 2011)

HA ! Bob's the man. He knows everything there is to know about Orients. He has an awesome ladies Orient with a rare bottom bracket mounted spoon brake. It's in amazing condition. He picked it up at Copake for short money. No one esle was interested in it. Good luck with your resto.

Where did you have the logo's for the head badge made ?


----------



## Dobie (Sep 5, 2011)

I had them done at a local sign shop..the detail is much sharper than my photos show.  I had a number of them made, I figured it was just as well to get 25 made which I will share with other collectors for cost & shipping.  He did not photocopy: as he is a graphic artist, he re-did it using a photo Bob sent me.  Cheers


----------



## F4iGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

*Orient!!!!*

Nice job on the headbadge! Where did you find the original outer head badge??
I have what I believe to be an 1897 Orient, all original only missing the head badge. 
Speaking of...TigerCat sorry i did not catch up with you while in Waltham. I did make it up 
to the museum and was able to see the bikes you guys have there! I still haven't started the 
rebuild of mine.


----------



## Dobie (Sep 6, 2011)

It was on the bike, bent up and the porcelain insert broken by a basket..see pix I submitted


----------



## F4iGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Ahhhh got ya! Dang it I'm still looking for a badge otherwise I have a complete bike. Did you have the pedals chromed? They turned out nice!!


----------



## Dobie (Sep 6, 2011)

No, not chromed, just an intial grinding, I could grind them out some more & buff/polish ..then they would look like  chrome


----------



## F4iGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Good! Whatever you do...don't chrome them! They most likely are nickel plated. My pedals are very rusty and one is broken. I found a guy near me that will rebuild them but it's crazy expensive!


----------



## Dobie (Sep 19, 2011)

*Update*

I just put the headbadge together.  http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/1898 ORIENT HEADBADGE REPAIR/     A few pix showing condition of the headbadge before and after. It had been beat up by a basket and the porcelain insert cracked badly. I had vinyl copies made of a correct insert and straightened the cartouche as best I could. I placed the inserts on a curved metal surface (beer can) and centered it in the cartouche, adhering it with a cold weld. I'll probably take it apart and see if a jeweller can straighten cartouche better. A couple pix show it re-mounted to the head.


----------



## Dobie (Nov 2, 2011)

Well folks: the mystery has been solved..Bob Howatt says it is virtually the same as on the 1897 Model 7 bike at the Charles River Museum........ now I need a chainring for my Orient.  Cheers and thanks to all


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome stuff!! BTW...Who is this Bob Howatt guy? I could use a little of his Orient knowledge and have him take a look at my bike!


----------



## pelletman (Nov 2, 2011)

You can find him at the Charles River Museum


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 3, 2011)

pelletman said:


> You can find him at the Charles River Museum




Of course...I was just up in Boston a few months ago and we visited the Waltham/ Metz Musuem but never made it to the Charles River Museum...


----------



## pelletman (Nov 4, 2011)

Same thing.  Its name is Charles River Museum


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 4, 2011)

Actually the Waltham Museum is in the old police department building on Lexington St. where the Charles River Musuem of Industry is on Moody St. The Waltham Museum is privately owned and only has a couple Orient bicycles hanging up.


----------



## pelletman (Nov 5, 2011)

I stand corrected then.


----------

